# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Hemingway?

## Babak Movahed

Alright I have got to say, I'm a little let down at the lack of discussion regarding Hemingway. He's a fantastic writer with quite a unique style of writing, like I would recommend The Sun Also Rises and The Garden of Eden to anyone. Look all I'm saying is there anyone else on this forum who gets where I'm coming from? 

Hemingway haters keep it to yourself

----------

